# Another Double Birthday



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Pat and Topher! I hope you both have great birthdays!

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday fellas!!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Pat & Topher 8) 

Hope you both have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Pat. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday guys.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 2, 2016)

Hope you both have happy birthdays.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 2, 2016)

Hope you both have had a happy birthday.


----------



## Lou (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jonn (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday gentlemen!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy birthday Pat.

And thank you gentlemen for your birthday wishes.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday fellows!!! Hope it's blessed for you both!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you guys. Funny how time fly and it seems that every year goes faster and faster...


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2016)

Pat I hope you have a great birthday.
Topher I know you are going to have fun at the party.


----------



## Shark (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Guys!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, fellas.
Congratulations on completing another full orbit.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Patnor and Topher!!


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both of you, and thanks for hanging out with us!


----------



## metatp (Dec 6, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you all. 8)


----------

